# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [SubWoofer] creative ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΗΧΟΥ

## gponiris

Καλησπερα και Χρονια Πολλα.
Οταν βαζω ηχο στο μαυρο jackin δεν εχω ηχο απο τις rear εξοδους.
Θελω να ξεκινησω την επισκευη μονος μου με τη βοηθεια σας.
Εχω ενα πολυμετρο και ενα κολλητηρι σαν εργαλεια.
Πως ξεκιναω τη διαγνωση?

----------


## gponiris

Καλη Χρονια!
Ανοιξα το κουτι και εκανα αλλαγη στο jackin 3.5 μηπως διορθωθει το προβλημα,αλλα δυστυχως τιποτα.καμια προταση?

----------


## mikemtb73

έλεγξε  τις τασεις σε ολα τα ποδαράκια των 3 ολοκληρωμενων ενισχυτών (φωτο5). αν τις βρεις παρόμοιες,  χρειαζεται παλμογραφος για ελεγχο του μονοπατιου του σηματος, καπου χανεται.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gponiris

> έλεγξε  τις τασεις σε ολα τα ποδαράκια των 3 ολοκληρωμενων ενισχυτών (φωτο5). αν τις βρεις παρόμοιες,  χρειαζεται παλμογραφος για ελεγχο του μονοπατιου του σηματος, καπου χανεται.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



ειμαι αρχαριος.Κυκλωσε μου ακριβως στην φωτο τι να ελεγξω και πως.αν υπαρχει και καποιο βιντεο σε λινκ ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## mikemtb73

δεν εχω τον χρόνο με συνχωρεις. καλό μηνα!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aluphs

Καλησπέρα john και χρόνια πολλά
Πες μου το μοντέλο για να δω αν έχω το σχηματικό για αυτό

----------


## gponiris

> δεν εχω τον χρόνο με συνχωρεις. καλό μηνα!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεν πειραζει!Καλη χρονια και καλο μηνα!




> Καλησπέρα john και χρόνια πολλά
> Πες μου το μοντέλο για να δω αν έχω το σχηματικό για αυτό


Καλη χρονια!Σε προειδοποιω οτι ειμαι ασχετος αλλα με μεγαλο ενδιαφερον να μαθω  :Laugh: 
ειναι το DTT2200

----------


## aluphs

Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω το σχηματικό και τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν
Μέτρησες το Power Supply Adapter και είναι ΟΚ αν όχι ρίξε μια μάτια 
Έκανες έλεγχο για ψυχρές κολλήσεις αν όχι ρίξε μια προσεκτική μάτια  
Πες μου τα χαρακτηριστικά από αυτά τα 3 IC μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη

----------


## gponiris

> Δυστυχώς δεν το έχω το σχηματικό και τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν
> Μέτρησες το Power Supply Adapter και είναι ΟΚ αν όχι ρίξε μια μάτια 
> Έκανες έλεγχο για ψυχρές κολλήσεις αν όχι ρίξε μια προσεκτική μάτια  
> Πες μου τα χαρακτηριστικά από αυτά τα 3 IC μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη


αντωνη αν διαβασες παραπανω μονο πολυμετρο εχω και δεν εχω ιδεα απο ορολογιες.θα πρεπει να μου κυκλωνεις τα παντα.

αυτο που θελω ειναι καποιον να μου πει πως να το χρησιμοποιησω ωστε να κανω τη διαγνωση μηπως καταφερω να βρω το προβλημα κ να το επιλυσω με αντικατασταση του με κολητηρι αν ειναι απλο.
Ορεξη με λιγα λογια απλετη να περασει κ ο χρονος...ο γνωστης δεν ξερω αν τη διαθετει

----------


## aluphs

Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις πολυμετρο αλλά δεν ξέρεις να το χρησιμοποιείς αν ναι ανέβασε μια φώτο από το πολυμετρο

Τι είναι η ψυχρή κόλληση δες αυτό το video του γιαννη
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZoyLRfP_-Y

Στην Φώτο σου έχω μαρκάρει 3 εξαρτήματα διάβασε το τι γραφούν πάνω τους και πες μου

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Ιωάννη,
εύχομαι ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ και ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ γεμάτη ΥΓΕΙΑ να ΄ναι το 2022 για σένα και την οικογένειά σου.

Το μηχ/μα που διαθέτεις (*CREATIVE* *SOUNDBAR* *DTT**2200*) είναι ένα Ιρλανδικό προϊόν που δεν διαθέτει αντιπρ/πεία στην Ελλάδα 
οπότε τώρα που κατά 99,9% χάλασε ο τελικός ενισχυτής εξόδου - των οπισθίων καναλιών ήχου - όπως περιγράφεις, είσαι αναγκασμένος 
να τον επισκευάσεις μόνος.
Για να τ΄ επιτύχεις αυτό στην Ηλεκτρονική επιστήμη την οποία δειλά - δειλά προσπαθείς ν΄ υπηρετήσεις πρέπει ν΄ εκκινήσεις από το
τέλος κι *όχι* από την αρχή που εσύ έπραξες αλλάζοντας το *μαύρο* *jack* εισόδου (*ακουστική είσοδος* για τ΄ *οπίσθια* [rear] *ηχεία*).

Αποκόλλησε τ΄ *αριστερό* όπως φαίνεται στη 5η photo ολοκληρωμένο με τα 15 άκρα (8 μπροστινά κεκαμμένα κι 7 οπίσθια ίσια) 
ακολουθώντας αυστηρά το ΧΡΥΣΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΑ αποκόλλησης που λέει ότι αυτά αποκολλώνται με τη σειρά του πρώτου ακραίου και του 
επομένου απέναντί του διαγώνια, ώστε να μην καταστραφεί από υπερθέρμανση τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο, ξεβίδωσέ το από τη μεταλλική 
πλάκα αλουμινίου (ψήκτρα) που είναι βιδωμένο και κρατώντας το ανά χείρας διάβασε το τύπο του, που αναγράφεται στο σώμα του.

Αγοράζοντας ένα ταυτόσημο από τ΄ εμπόριο κι αφού αλλοίψεις τη πλάτη του με θερμοαπαγωγό σιλικόνη (που αν δεν διαθέτεις την 
αγοράζεις κι αυτή), τ΄ επανατοποθετείς στις τρύπες που έχεις πριν καθαρίσει από υπολείμματα κολλήσεων. 
Τα ποδαράκια του είναι *από κατασκευή* κεκαμμένα τ΄ εμπρόσθια κι ίσια τ΄ οπίσθια όπως αυτό που αφαίρεσες από την πλακέτα.

Αρχίζεις να το συγκολλάς ακολουθώντας το *ΧΡΥΣΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΑ* που προανέφερα δηλαδή αριστερό μπροστινό άκρο σε συνέχεια 
με τ΄ απέναντι οπίσθιο δεξί κι ακολουθώντας αυτή τη σειρά όλα τ΄ άκρα του ολοκληρωμένου.
Πριν κολλήσεις βίδωσέ το πάνω στη πλάκα αλουμινίου (ψήκτρα) για να καθήσει σωστά τ΄ εξάρτημα αυτό.
Αφού καθαρίσεις καλά με καθαρό ασετόν ή ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας όπου πραγματοποίησες τις κολλήσεις 
από τυχόν υπολείμματα σολντερίνης (αν τέτοια έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει για την επίτευξη σωστών κι όχι ψυχρών κολλήσεων) τότε τοποθετείς 
το βύσμα του τροφ/κού σου στο jack τροφ/σίας (13,5V) κι ένα ακουστικό σήμα στο μαύρο jack και νομίζω ότι θ΄ ακούσεις ακουστική 
έξοδο στ΄ οπίσθια ηχεία.

Αν αυτό δεν συμβεί, ο μόνος μπελάς σου θα ΄ναι ν΄ αποκολλήσεις και πάλι το καινούργιο ολοκληρωμένο με την ίδια διαδ/σία που προανέφερα
και στη θέση του ν΄ επανατοποθετήσεις το παλαιό που δεν ήταν κατεστρ/νο τελικά, το δε καινούργιο να το τοποθετήσεις στη θέση του *δεξιού* ολοκληρωμένου που φαίνεται στη photo 5.

Τώρα θα ρωτήσεις γιατί ν΄ υποβληθείς σ΄ όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία αφού διαθέτεις πολύμετρο.
Γιατί με το πολύμετρο είναι απείρως δυσκολότερο, στη περίπτωσή σου, να βρεις τη συνέχεια της γραμμής που εκκινεί από το μαύρο jack 
(είσοδος ακουστικού σήματος) και καταλήγει στο τελικό ενισχυτή (ένα από τα δύο ακραία, όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες, 
15 ακίδων ολοκληρωμένα).
Ας ευχηθούμε λοιπόν ότι με το τρόπο που σου περιέγραψα θ΄ αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη σου και δεν θα χρειαστεί άλλο ψάξιμο.
Για την αποκόλληση των εξαρτ/των χρειάζεσαι και μία τρόμπα αποκόλλησης που πρέπει ν΄ αγοράσεις, αν δεν διαθέτεις.

Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις μ΄ υπομονή κι επιμονή.

Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

gponiris (03-01-22)

----------

